# [SOLVED] Sony Vaio VGN-TZ37GN Bluetooth Blues Vista



## keevill (Oct 27, 2009)

I have a Sony Vaio VGN-TZ37GN and I cannot get the bluetooth drivers to work on Windows Vista.
I have downloaded the Bluetooth.exe driver file from the Sony Asia Pacific website and tried many times but it always shows a problem with the Bluetooth peripheral device in Device manager.
Says no driver is installed trying to connect to another BT device.
Every time I start up Windows, the wizard tries to find the drivers but never does.
The BT Radios in Device Manager show Generic BT Device and Microsoft BT Enumerator installed and all clean.
The only problem devices are 2 'Unknown Devices ' which appear to be ACPI things when I check the details tab it shows ACPI\SNY6001. 
This is surely not BT related.
Also, when I connect a USB BT adaptor, that also has problems and cannot load or find drivers.
Using Windows Vista.
Any ideas anyone ?
-keevill-


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Sony Vaio VGN-TZ37GN Bluetooth Blues Vista*

_ACPI\SNY6001_

That is the "Sony Programmable I/O Control Device" and the error means you probably need to re-install it's driver.

The official drivers for the VGN-TZ37GN are here:

VGN-TZ37GN : Downloads : Support : Sony Asia Pacific


----------



## keevill (Oct 27, 2009)

*SOLVED Sony Vaio VGN-TZ37GN Bluetooth Blues Vista*



pip22 said:


> _ACPI\SNY6001_
> 
> That is the "Sony Programmable I/O Control Device" and the error means you probably need to re-install it's driver.
> 
> ...


That seems to have done the trick.
I couldn't find that driver on the webpage you posted but I found it elsewhere and now it's working.
many Thx,
-keevill-


----------

